# Very rRe motor



## Seanstons. (Jan 20, 2020)

Almost new highly classic motorcade baby I'm guessing test or 60?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Huh?


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 22, 2020)

?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2020)

alcohol and computers don't mix well!


----------



## JimScott (Feb 2, 2020)

Lol no kidding


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 2, 2020)

please explain...............can,t decipher.....................help me understand


----------



## FSH (Feb 3, 2020)

????, No activity from this member since he posted this.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 3, 2020)

FSH said:


> ????, No activity from this member since he posted this.



Thankfully....


----------



## FSH (Feb 3, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Thankfully....



Perhaps there is 420 involved


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

MUST BE A SHORT BETWEEN THE HANDLE BARS AND THE SEAT.........


----------

